# Rear wiper squirter missing.



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

I am missing the cap that comes off wiper hold down nut, and where does the fluid come out? Other than out of the middle of the post, how does it get on the window? I looked on genuineaudi parts site and the exploded diagram is just that exploded, can't figure out what to order. Can anyone help?


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

wow
I dont think I am missing anything but mine just sucks real bad 
my rear window is even scratched from the wiper and no juice


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Could you atleast look and see how the fluid comes out of the end? Does the cap on the pivot point on the arm have a small hole that sprays washer fluid. 
At least look.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (JBallou)*

i hope this is what you need! i borrowed a friend's camera as i don't have one...


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks that helps lots! Now to ordering a replacement part.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (JBallou)*

Does anyone else have the issue of it leaking down the dead peddle in your car? Mine started doing that after a winter storm, well what Portland OR calls a winter storm.


----------



## FitchHollister (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (JBallou)*

You probably have a leak. I had three of them







One was down by the pedal. Take off the plastic piece to the left of the foot rest (two screws). There is a junction of the corrugated plastic there. Snap it back together and and enjoy the resulting water pressure.


_Modified by FitchHollister at 8:37 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## FitchHollister (Apr 28, 2004)

BTW, on my car the water use to follow the wiper. I replaced the wiper motor and now it just shoots straight up. Who does everyone else's car do?


----------

